# Latest boredom buster



## Moper361 (Apr 16, 2020)

Been tinkering on this little double acting steam engine the last two weeks .It was not built from plans i just started machining and it flowed along into what it is .
20mm bore 
32 mm stroke 
Double acting cylinder.

It runs on very little pressure and can even be started and run from human breath .


----------



## b4autodark (Apr 16, 2020)

Beautiful! Especially for winging it. Good on you.


----------



## Moper361 (Apr 16, 2020)

b4autodark said:


> Beautiful! Especially for winging it. Good on you.


Thanks its my second steam engine this one


----------



## ironshepherdforge (Apr 16, 2020)

That’s pretty darn cool! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moper361 (Apr 16, 2020)

ironshepherdforge said:


> That’s pretty darn cool!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeh it turned out okay


----------



## Janderso (Apr 16, 2020)

Very nice!
How's it going in Thailand, Covid 19 wise?


----------



## Moper361 (Apr 16, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Very nice!
> How's it going in Thailand, Covid 19 wise?


It seems to be not bad the figures seem reasonable .we have just been hanging around the house mainly only out to get food maybe once a week.The Daughters school is still closed .hooefully things can get back to a reasonable state world wide soon


----------

